# Sending money home



## heartface

How do you send money back home? The exchange rate is too good to miss at the moment, but my bank wants 4,000Yen a transaction


----------



## hellox3

Im planning on either sending cash or doing something with PayPal.


----------



## heartface

I settled for using Lloyds bank in Japan. They have reasonable rates.


----------



## larabell

I use Citibank. They charge 4000 yen at the teller but if you register a payee and initiate the transfer online, it's a bit cheaper (3000 yen) but I'm sure you can do better.


----------



## KennyK

I need to send money back to the uk every month to cover some expenses there and I use Lloyds. They charge 2000 commission and the exchange rates are reasonable. Its really easy to set up and is pretty quick. If I want to transfer money I do it in the morning before work and its in my uk account by the time I get home. Here's the website if you are interested.

https://www.golloyds.com/splash/en


----------



## MaidenScotland

Us an exchange broker.. I used currencies direct.. a better rate than the bank and no charges.


----------

